# Stay Home



## Yantyn (Apr 7, 2020)

I really don't know which bit of STAY HOME some owners do not get. The morons who continue to park in New Brighton, Wallasey and West Kirby give us all a very bad name. The journeys these people are making to these spots are not essential. They should not be staying for long periods of time. This is an emergency situation. Stay at home. This does apply to you. The rest of us understand that this lock down means certain sacrifices and have parked the van until happier times return. Is it any wonder people complain?


----------



## Millie Master (Apr 7, 2020)

My nephews wife is a medic and comes from the Philippines where they have now introduced a new measure where anyone breaking the lockdown will be shot!

This is possibly a bit extreme, but no doubt all the do gooders out there would soon start complaining if the police or armed forces were to round up all these idiots and start banging their bloody heads together in the way that they deserve.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 7, 2020)

post removed


----------



## R0B (Apr 7, 2020)

Philippines:- Disobey and you will be shot!
UK:- Disobey and you will get a note under your wiper blade! This MAY involve tutting and eye-rolling!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 7, 2020)

R0B said:


> Philippines:- Disobey and you will be shot!
> UK:- Disobey and you will get a note under your wiper blade! This MAY involve tutting and eye-rolling!



Yeah, still think I prefer the latter method WAY over the former!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## 2cv (Apr 7, 2020)

Yantyn said:


> I really don't know which bit of STAY HOME some owners do not get. The morons who continue to park in New Brighton, Wallasey and West Kirby give us all a very bad name. The journeys these people are making to these spots are not essential. They should not be staying for long periods of time. This is an emergency situation. Stay at home. This does apply to you. The rest of us understand that this lock down means certain sacrifices and have parked the van until happier times return. Is it any wonder people complain?



You will see no support here for the type of behaviour that you describe.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 7, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yeah, still think I prefer the latter method WAY over the former!


Not as effective though


----------



## winks (Apr 7, 2020)

Cheers

H


----------



## Andysm (Apr 7, 2020)

Just had an ice cream van up and down our street. First time in 10 years! Some people are thick as mince!


----------



## landoboguy (Apr 7, 2020)

Which vans are you referring to at New Brighton and Wallasy OP, I know there area few full timers there most year round.
Esp the big old converted "hippy" bus and the small boxer, plus a caravan (he actually has a job locally.

So yes day trippers etc, but remember some have no where else to go,  just be careful we are not witch hunters here.

And pardon my forwardness, but what takes you round to the sea fronts of new brighton, then wallasey and then west kirkby in these days, refuse collector maybe ?


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Possibly some black gloss paint should be used to write Go home Tossers, your not wanted here.
> 
> Some folk are just so bloody selfish.



You don't know their situation, and your post suggesting criminal damage is well out of order.


----------



## runnach (Apr 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> You don't know their situation, and your post suggesting criminal damage is well out of order.


Exactly until you have walked in another mans shoes keep yer gob shut.easiest thing ever to act as judge and jury sat behind a laptop


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> You don't know their situation, and your post suggesting criminal damage is well out of order.



It was meant to be tongue in cheek.
They have been referred to as morons.
Ealier posts suggest being shot, tazered, and someone else said the tazer would not be effective enough. So why my post. Are we not allowed any fun in here anymore


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

channa said:


> Exactly until you have walked in another mans shoes keep yer gob shut.easiest thing ever to act as judge and jury sat behind a laptop



As above Andrew.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 8, 2020)

Last night on south today locals in several sea side areas were complaining about the recent influx of motorhomes just 
parked along the streets and staying because the carparks have been closed.

We have also noticed a few along the Southbourne clifftops staying for several days at a time.

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 8, 2020)

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/nasty-posts.79882/


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

Dezi said:


> Last night on south today locals in several sea side areas were complaining about the recent influx of motorhomes just
> parked along the streets and staying because the carparks have been closed.
> 
> We have also noticed a few along the Southbourne clifftops staying for several days at a time.
> ...



Well I better not comment as judge and jury then, or offer a means of resolving their bad behaviour. Anyway you can’t get black paint from B&Q they don’t sell paint anymore


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 8, 2020)

I really hope stupid motorhomers are in the minority here, that's IF the ones referred to in this post are genuinely people with 'bricks & mortar' to return to.
And, as already said, we don't know that, do we?

As for always judging others, the global disaster hit so fast there was a time lag between those who 'got it' early on and those - again hopefully in the minority - who still don't 'get it'.

Vandalising vehicles with black paint is not a good way of addressing the issue, even if we all might want to do it to those who are slow on the uptake (or more towards those that are definitely out-and-out defiant!), but only in our heads!! 

Tasering is decided by the police because it's their job, not ours.

In the 'normal' world (which this isn't) some of the comments people are making would be interpreted as incitement to violence and criminal damage.

Really, really need to keep a lid on 'emotional panic' and leave it up to the police to resolve these issues, otherwise we're only a whisker away from vigilantism and the gradual breakdown of official law and order (sic).


----------



## winks (Apr 8, 2020)

My view...

 I don’t go with the term or the notion of “lockdown”. We have been advised and requested to curtail our contact with people from outside of our own households in order to limit spread of a potentially lethal virus . Seems very reasonable to me and not a big deal in any way. If it saves lives, as it seems to, just get on with it.

Cheers

H


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well I better not comment as judge and jury then, or offer a means of resolving their bad behaviour. Anyway you can’t get black paint from B&Q they don’t sell paint anymore



You could always use Tartan paint to show that the Scots disapprove of this behaviour.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

maingate said:


> You could always use Tartan paint to show that the Scots disapprove of this behaviour.



What tartan should I use then maingate.
last time I checked they were out of tartan paint


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I really hope stupid motorhomers are in the minority here, that's IF the ones referred to in this post are genuinely people with 'bricks & mortar' to return to.
> And, as already said, we don't know that, do we?
> 
> As for always judging others, the global disaster hit so fast there was a time lag between those who 'got it' early on and those - again hopefully in the minority - who still don't 'get it'.
> ...



The nearest I will come to daubing black paint on a Motorhome or vigilantism is reading this thread


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> What tartan should I use then maingate.
> last time I checked they were out of tartan paint



Ask old McDonald, he always keeps some down on his Farm.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

maingate said:


> Ask old McDonald, he always keeps some down on his Farm.



his first name isn’t Donald is it
I thought he only kept chickens, sheep and cows, you live and learn.


----------



## linkshouse (Apr 8, 2020)

I think the punishment for failing to obey social distancing rules should be revised...

Rather than fines, or even prison, along the lines of community service, the miscreants should have to work for a day (or more) on a coronavirus ward at their nearest hospital (there must be work they could do even if it is only cleaning). 

Perhaps if they witnessed the consequence close up and personal they might get why we're being asked to stay apart.


----------



## Yantyn (Apr 8, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Which vans are you referring to at New Brighton and Wallasy OP, I know there area few full timers there most year round.
> Esp the big old converted "hippy" bus and the small boxer, plus a caravan (he actually has a job locally.
> 
> So yes day trippers etc, but remember some have no where else to go,  just be careful we are not witch hunters here.
> ...


 Delivery man.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

Possibly local authorities or the government should issue vignettes or warrants which could be displayed on vans where the owners have nowhere else to go.
Or even better why don’t the two big organisations offer free access to their campsites to full timers. It’s important that these people are catered for. And it’s also important that the selfish idiots who are not full timers can be easily identified.


----------



## r4dent (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I thought he only kept chickens, sheep and cows, you live and learn.


 
According to my version he had a cow, a duck, a horse, a lamb, and some chickens,.

I think staying at home is beginning to get to me.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

r4dent said:


> According to my version he had a cow, a duck, a horse, a lamb, and some chickens,.
> 
> I think staying at home is beginning to get to me.



Me 2


----------



## izwozral (Apr 8, 2020)

@ Fisherman
*QUOTE:
Possibly some black gloss paint should be used to write Go home Tossers, your not wanted here. *

That is shocking Bill and you should be severely reprimanded or banned. I was horrified when I read your post

It is you're NOT your.



Psst, you can get black paint in larger Tesco's


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

izwozral said:


> @ Fisherman
> *QUOTE:
> Possibly some black gloss paint should be used to write Go home Tossers, your not wanted here. *
> 
> ...



Are you not taking me serious or what


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

Really sad when a post meant as a bit of light hearted fun is treated this way.
Surely the anger should be directed at those risking peoples lives with their utter selfishness.
But if I offended anyone, I do apologise.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Really sad when a post meant as a bit of light hearted fun is treated this way.
> Surely the anger should be directed at those risking peoples lives with their utter selfishness.
> But if I offended anyone, I do apologise.




Apologies accepted, hopefully your grammar will improve over time.


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> his first name isn’t Donald is it
> I thought he only kept chickens, sheep and cows, you live and learn.



His first name is Ronald. You can't mistake him, he is the double of Terry Runnach.


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 8, 2020)

One thought occurred to me about all this. I was listening to the radio this morning and a care home worker phoned in to say that 15 of the staff decided to move in and stay throughout the lockdown to protect the residents. No-one in, no-one out and so far not a single case of the virus in the home. The reason I mention it is that some of those 15 who can't be accommodated in the home itself are living in caravans and campers loaned by friends and people in the local community. I've heard a few cases where people have gone into isolation in a motorhome or caravan to protect the rest of their family, especially front line staff who don't want to take the virus home. I guess it's possible that some of the people seen occupying campers are in this group?


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Apologies accepted, hopefully your grammar will improve over time.



No way it’s perfect already


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> It was meant to be tongue in cheek.



Rubbish.



> Ealier posts suggest being shot, tazered, and someone else said the tazer would not be effective enough. So why my post.



Talking about what the police are doing/should do/could do. Not suggesting vigilante behaviour.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about what the police are doing/should do/could do. Not suggesting vigilante behaviour.



If that’s your considered opinion so be it.
I wont refer to your posts as ”rubbish”
or infer that you are a liar.

Do you really think the police are going to taser anyone.
That was also meant as a joke.
At least that’s how I read it.
maybe you should to.

But if you  wish to continue this, that’s your choice.


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> One thought occurred to me about all this. I was listening to the radio this morning and a care home worker phoned in to say that 15 of the staff decided to move in and stay throughout the lockdown to protect the residents. No-one in, no-one out and so far not a single case of the virus in the home. The reason I mention it is that some of those 15 who can't be accommodated in the home itself are living in caravans and campers loaned by friends and people in the local community. I've heard a few cases where people have gone into isolation in a motorhome or caravan to protect the rest of their family, especially front line staff who don't want to take the virus home. I guess it's possible that some of the people seen occupying campers are in this group?



Our Daughter has been told to prepare for all time off to be cancelled. I had already promised her our van and I have spent this morning getting it ready to move at short notice. It just needs water and then it is going to her driveway when needed.


----------



## maingate (Apr 8, 2020)

runnach said:


> Is this for the on-coming and expected Tsunami, Jim, are we reaching peak???
> 
> Hope your lass and all her colleagues get through this unscathed, physically.



Yes Terry, it is expected to peak around Easter weekend I think. I have posted elsewhere about leave and days off being cancelled if necessary.


----------



## winks (Apr 8, 2020)

Today’s figure of 828 recorded deaths just hospitals is equivalent to 16 coach loads of people who will never come home. 

That is a further 828 reasons to stay at home. 

Cheers?

H


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 8, 2020)

winks said:


> Today’s figure of 828 recorded deaths just hospitals is equivalent to 16 coach loads of people who will never come home.
> 
> That is a further 828 reasons to stay at home.
> 
> ...



And the really sad thing is that those who reckon wild camping and wandering up the hills is fine, will no doubt add to these figures, extend this mystery for us all, and probably lead to more stringent measures.

RIP all those lost souls, and my heart felt condolences to their families and loved ones.


----------



## spigot (Apr 9, 2020)

winks said:


> Today’s figure of 828 recorded deaths just hospitals is equivalent to 16 coach loads of people who will never come home.
> 
> That is a further 828 reasons to stay at home.
> 
> ...



Today’s figures show 938 reasons to stay at  home!


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 9, 2020)

Wish me luck... I have to go out in about 15 minutes!   I really really don't want to but I've got to get to the local hospital to get stabbed in the eye by a hyperdermic! The injection doesn't bother me but the thought of going into a hospital voluntarily is frankly bonkers. Plus, I'm not allowed to drive after it and obviously can't ask anyone else to drive me, so I've got about an hour's walk each way and there'll doubtless be a lot of other people out exercising in the glorious sunshine we've got. Anyone else find they don't see faces any more, just images of that spikey virus 

Loins girded... stand aside folks, I'm going out and I may be a while


----------



## 2cv (Apr 9, 2020)

Take care.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 9, 2020)

Good luck Jenny/Jennie. You will obviously take care. But not nice...Hope it rains for you !


----------



## 2cv (Apr 9, 2020)

This sort of thing leads to great resentment of campervan users in general. Good that the police are stepping up enforcement.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 9, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Wish me luck... I have to go out in about 15 minutes!   I really really don't want to but I've got to get to the local hospital to get stabbed in the eye by a hyperdermic! The injection doesn't bother me but the thought of going into a hospital voluntarily is frankly bonkers. Plus, I'm not allowed to drive after it and obviously can't ask anyone else to drive me, so I've got about an hour's walk each way and there'll doubtless be a lot of other people out exercising in the glorious sunshine we've got. Anyone else find they don't see faces any more, just images of that spikey virus
> 
> Loins girded... stand aside folks, I'm going out and I may be a while


Hope you manage ok and have sunglasses.


----------



## n brown (Apr 9, 2020)

get a nuber  --because you're worth it


----------



## izwozral (Apr 9, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Wish me luck... I have to go out in about 15 minutes!   I really really don't want to but I've got to get to the local hospital to get stabbed in the eye by a hyperdermic! The injection doesn't bother me but the thought of going into a hospital voluntarily is frankly bonkers. Plus, I'm not allowed to drive after it and obviously can't ask anyone else to drive me, so I've got about an hour's walk each way and there'll doubtless be a lot of other people out exercising in the glorious sunshine we've got. Anyone else find they don't see faces any more, just images of that spikey virus
> 
> Loins girded... stand aside folks, I'm going out and I may be a while



Stabbed in the eye!!!!  anything to do with eyes makes my knees go funny, I couldn't even go through the eye test where they bring that machine right up to the face. Yeah, I'm a wuss!
Good luck Jenny, stay safe and as Yorklass recommends, take sunglasses.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Possibly local authorities or the government should issue vignettes or warrants which could be displayed on vans where the owners have nowhere else to go.
> *Or even better why don’t the two big organisations offer free access to their campsites to full timers. *It’s important that these people are catered for. And it’s also important that the selfish idiots who are not full timers can be easily identified.



This has already happened with the Caravan Club as was (Caravan and Motorhome club).
Don't know if it's free, but there are definitely fulltimers staying at their club sites, all correct and above board.

My information is first hand from 2 friends who work for Caravan and Motorhome (staying in their caravan on one of the northern club sites).

Interesting; they own a city centre flat but were not occupying it when lockdown was introduced.
Looks like they did the right thing. They would have been stuck up on the first floor with no outside space otherwise. Serendipity?


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 9, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This has already happened with the Caravan Club as was (Caravan and Motorhome club).
> Don't know if it's free, but there are definitely fulltimers staying at their club sites, all correct and above board.
> 
> My information is first hand from 2 friends who work for Caravan and Motorhome (staying in their caravan on one of the northern club sites).
> ...



Ta Marie, good to hear that. Makes sense their sites are empty.
i suppose a small fee for the water and chemical waste would be fair.
But I and others are standing by them by renewing our membership.
its only right they do right by us.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Ta Marie, good to hear that. Makes sense their sites are empty.
> i suppose a small fee for the water and chemical waste would be fare.
> But I and others are standing by them by renewing our membership.
> its only right they do right by us.



I'm a member, but it's been a long time since we used any of their sites.

TBH they appear to have been pretty badly managed behind the scenes the last few years.
They're a very 'top heavy' organisation and have latterly made some pretty stupid moves re organising & running the sites.

Maybe this crisis will separate the wheat from the chaff and get rid of overpaid management freeloaders?
That's if the club is still in existence when we all eventually get to move about again.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 10, 2020)

The CMC have allowed members to go on CLs as well as main sites.  Two of my friends are on CL sites they got by contacting the HO when they came back from Spain.  They are paying the CL owner the normal site fee. They are both being well looked after by the owners.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 10, 2020)

In the sunny south the police are out in force.

Most carparks near beaches are closed or partrolled and this also includes carparks in
the new forest area.

We read tales of motorhomes and caravanners being stopped and ordered to return back oop norf
on all the major roads heading south.

Hopefully the message will sink in eventually.

Dezi


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 10, 2020)

Just walked across the M6 in south Lancashire and there were mainly commercial vehicles, if there had been no CV then three lanes either way would have been really busy.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2020)

Just sprayed drivers side this morning,now what do i do for the rest of the day.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 10, 2020)

I've just come from a walk in the local park and saw five police cars drive past in the short time I was there. I don't see that many police cars in a month normally. They may not be doing too well on the real crime scene though. A pub, village hall and a local Co-op completely looted in the last few days.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 10, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I've just come from a walk in the local park and saw five police cars drive past in the short time I was there. I don't see that many police cars in a month normally. They may not be doing too well on the real crime scene though. A pub, village hall and a local Co-op completely looted in the last few days.



Hmm. That's what I imagined in the back of my mind when this thing really kicked off.

Lots of shutdown premises, but no time to have disposed of goods/items stored?
Not everyone will have full security on premises? And if they do and the security systems alert police stations, how long before police can respond right now?

One half of the country in lockdown, the other half working their socks off.

Ergo: no one other than the police out and about and they can't be everywhere...?

Doesn't take hardened crims, or just new opportunists, very long to realise the situation and take a calculated risk.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 10, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hmm. That's what I imagined in the back of my mind when this thing really kicked off.
> 
> Lots of shutdown premises, but no time to have disposed of goods/items stored?
> Not everyone will have full security on premises? And if they do and the security systems alert police stations, how long before police can respond right now?
> ...



With this in mind, it’s very annoying that the police should have their time wasted by people who fail to obey some simple instructions.


----------



## landoboguy (Apr 10, 2020)

lots of police about round our way too today, illegal scrambler bikes, and random vehicle stops, i suspect asking if the journey is essential. fair play to them


----------



## Robmac (Apr 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just sprayed drivers side this morning,now what do i do for the rest of the day.
> View attachment 78978



Great job Trev.


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 10, 2020)

I was at work two days ago. Passed a little country park and noticed x5 cars, one van and a motorhome with both folk sat outside on chairs in the sun.Hope they were full timers. If not, well ill let you guys shout at them!


----------



## 2cv (Apr 10, 2020)

I‘ve posted this elsewhere, but Nicola puts it bluntly (strong language)


----------



## ricc (Apr 12, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just sprayed drivers side this morning,now what do i do for the rest of the day.
> View attachment 78978


have you read all the newspaper?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 12, 2020)

runnach said:


> France is going to full lock down, not allowed out even to exercise, France death toll now at 10k ☹


Should do the same in UK in the hope that folk actually adhere to it!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 12, 2020)

maingate said:


> Yes Terry, it is expected to peak around Easter weekend I think. I have posted elsewhere about leave and days off being cancelled if necessary.


A friend of ours said that the recent peak comes after people ignored stay at home 3 weeks ago for mothers Day. Here's hoping we don't get another peak in 3weeks after today. Stay safe folks, and stay home.


----------



## brugge (Apr 13, 2020)

Which part of "stay at home" does Boris Johnson not understand then, surly if its ok for him, its ok for the rest of them that's gone away for the weekend!


----------



## 2cv (Apr 13, 2020)

brugge said:


> Which part of "stay at home" does Boris Johnson not understand then, surly if its ok for him, its ok for the rest of them that's gone away for the weekend!



I don’t think he’s exactly “gone away for the weekend”. Having very nearly died last week he is now in a good place to recuperate as quickly as possible to resume his very important role.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2020)

Chequers:-

"This house of peace and ancient memories was given to England as a thank-offering for her deliverance in the great war of 1914–1918 *as a place of rest and recreation for her Prime Ministers for ever*"

It's tradition. Considering he is recently discharged from hospital and still on recovery from covid-19, I don't think he's actually breaking any rules under the current constitution?


----------



## brugge (Apr 13, 2020)

I would think he has still broken his policy of stay at home, when his address is London, there are thousands that " have very nearly died " why are they not allowed to travel to there second homes.


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 13, 2020)

brugge said:


> I would think he has still broken his policy of stay at home, when his address is London, there are thousands that " have very nearly died " why are they not allowed to travel to there second homes.



The majority of those thousands won't even have second homes, so not really an issue. I look at it that Downing Street is an office... Chequers is more of a home and the best place to convalesce. Once he's back on duty he'll hit the ground running again, so I don't begrudge him a trip home after being in intensive care.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 13, 2020)

brugge said:


> Which part of "stay at home" does Boris Johnson not understand then, surly if its ok for him, its ok for the rest of them that's gone away for the weekend!



I imagine the temptation to get involved in the business of No.10 would be too great. Much better off where he is.


----------



## sparrks (Apr 13, 2020)

brugge said:


> I would think he has still broken his policy of stay at home, when his address is London, there are thousands that " have very nearly died " why are they not allowed to travel to there second homes.


As he was in hospital wherever he goes will be the equivalent of going to  a second home   Hospital > No10  or Hospital > Chequers  or Hospital > Holiday home. My understanding is many more people work at or will be at No10 than would be at Chequers and upon leaving hospital rest should take priority over work regardless of the person.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 13, 2020)

sparrks said:


> As he was in hospital wherever he goes will be the equivalent of going to  a second home   Hospital > No10  or Hospital > Chequers  or Hospital > Holiday home. My understanding is many more people work at or will be at No10 than would be at Chequers and upon leaving hospital rest should take priority over work regardless of the person.


Beat me to it.


----------



## landoboguy (Apr 14, 2020)

chequers is the PMs  home


----------

